# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Extreme vermoeidheid na by-passes

## mestreech

ik ben 75 jaar,heb in 1970 by-pass gehad en kamp sinds lange tijd met extreme vermoeidheid. Nu tweemaal gedotterd en geen verbetering.

Ben ten einde raad, mijn hele leven staat op zijn kop, ben al moe als ik opsta en dat gaat de hele dag door! :Mad:

----------


## meneereddie

Misschien een suggestie om je longen eens te laten controleren.. En daarbij ook het zuurstofgehalte in je bloed. Een verstoord hormoon gehalte zou ook een oorzaak kunnen zijn. Dan is het van belang dat er wat klieren worden bekeken door een arts. Denk maar aan de schildklier, als deze niet goed functioneerd, kun u zich erg moe voelen.

----------


## mestreech

alles gecontroleerd, pas nog bij orthopeed geweest, denkt aan een beknelde zenuw???

----------


## meneereddie

Je zou dan eerder een dood/slapend gevoel moeten hebben, of tintelingen/steken, en je spieren zouden zich dan ook slapper gaan gedragen, omdat het gevoel er minder is.
En een zenuwbeknelling door een bypass? Nee.
Dan denk ik eerder aan een beknelling in je bloedvatenstelsel.
Daar kun je, zonder dat er direct gevaar is voor hart, longen, hersenen, etc, flink last van hebben, heel lang.
Daar kan een mens heel erg moe van worden...
Klik *hier*.

Groetjes,

----------

